# can i print out norms router table plans?



## weedsnager (Oct 8, 2011)

i looking for the plans to norms router table, does someome sell them online that you can print right out?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

If you go to the 'New Yankee Workshop' web site - you can order the plans from them.

Only $10.95 + postage. I have had great service from NYW..

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Staff Picks - Deluxe Router Station

I don't know of anyone to download the plans - copywrite issues......

Also there are may versions of the table that may be found on the WWW....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

weedsnager said:


> i looking for the plans to norms router table, does someome sell them online that you can print right out?


They're copyrighted so if you find a free set it will likely be a pirated copy. You can buy the measured drawing and an optional CD here:
New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Deluxe Router Station


----------



## weedsnager (Oct 8, 2011)

I found some plans on woodcraft that I could buy and download, thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

weedsnager said:


> I found some plans on woodcraft that I could buy and download, thanks


Hi Jeff

That looks like a great router table but did you check out the review on that 'plan'?


----------

